# Viper 1000 immoboliser problem



## Mstr Eyes (Nov 25, 2009)

I bought a Holden Commodore VL Berlina (australian car made by aus GMH ) It is a 6 cylinder electronic ignition RB30 engine.Fitted with a Viper model 1000car alarm.
My problem is this...Some weeks after owning the car it was running fine alarm working as it should, then one morning I started the car it,it started fine then after a couple mins cut out...Engine only turns a few revolutions and doesnt start it seems to go to fire then stops,the starter works but it only turns a few revolutions and then the starter doesnt keep turning could this be the immoboliser?
Many thanks for this forum and its kind contributors... Chris ...


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

Hello Eyes,
It could be anything really, usually it is a connector that has come lose or the like. Best bet is if you can take it back to where the original work was done, it may be worth the money to have to done right and they can look the system over good too.


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

sounds like the bypass has lost programming, should be fairly easy to reprogram. You have to search for the bypass, it has a red LED on it and a button that you can push to program. Turn the vehicle to the "on" position and hold the button on the bypass for 3 seconds, then turn the car off. should be reprogrammed.


----------

